# Found no FacesContext



## Andreas29 (17. Mrz 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei, mich ein wenig mit JSF und diversen Komponentenbibliotheken zu befassen. Daher habe ich jetzt mal versucht, JBoss Rich Faces in meine Beispielanwendung zu integrieren. Dabei bekomme ich, wenn ich mein war auf meinen Tomcat 6.0.16 deploye und aufrufe die Fehlermeldung:


> java.lang.RuntimeException: FacesContext not found
> javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentClassicTagBase.getFacesContext(UIComponentClassicTagBase.java:238)
> javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentClassicTagBase.getPreviousJspIdsSet(UIComponentClassicTagBase.java:1214)
> javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentClassicTagBase.checkIfItIsInAnIterator(UIComponentClassicTagBase.java:1199)
> ...



Meine jsp-Seite sieht so aus:

```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://richfaces.org/a4j" prefix="a4j"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://richfaces.org/rich" prefix="rich"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>The navigation part of this web application</title>
</head>
<body>
	<f:view>
		<h:form>
			<rich:panel style="width=100%;height=10%">
				<rich:dropDownMenu value="Standard">
					<rich:menuGroup value="Standard">
						<rich:menuItem value="Eigenschaften" />
						<rich:menuItem value="Vor- / Nachteile"/>
						<rich:menuItem value="Rasse" />
                        <rich:menuItem value="Kultur" />
					</rich:menuGroup>
				</rich:dropDownMenu>
			</rich:panel>
		</h:form>
	</f:view>
</body>
</html>
```

Kann mir irgendwer verraten, was ich falsch mache?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und schöne Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Gast (18. Mrz 2008)

> Kann mir irgendwer verraten, was ich falsch mache?



Ja und zwar ziemlich genau. Du postest hier... Statt einfach Goggle zu benutzen. Dann haetest du deinen Fehler ziemlich schnell erkannt....

Mal ein kleiner Tip:

was steht denn in deiner web.xml falls dort keine besonderen Eintraege sind einfach mal die JSF Doku befragen Kapitel 10 und zusaetzlich:

dies bitte in Goggle eingeben:

java.lang.RuntimeException: FacesContext not found

und schon wird dir geholfen....


----------



## unkreativ (23. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

Wenn ich es deiner Call Hierachy richtig entnehme greifst du direkt auf die JSP-Datei zu beim Request (also z.B. http://localhost:8080/context/index.jsp statt http://localhost:8080/context/index.jsf). Dass du kein FacesServlet in der web.xml registriert hast, kann natürlich auch sein, aber das würde einen anderen Fehler liefern (halt einen 404, weil nichts auf *.jsf oder so gemapped ist). In erster Linie wird der Fehler aber sicher darin liegen, dass du wie bereits gesagt, direkt auf die JSP zugreifen willst.

grüße,
unkreativ


----------

